# كتاب عن كيفية عمل المجسمات والنمادج المعمارية



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (2 أكتوبر 2006)

كتاب به 77 صفحة يتطرق الى كيفية عمل المجسمات والنمادج المعمارية --------------------------
http://www.jomjoma.com/02.rar

اتمني لكم الاستفادة


----------



## قائد المسيرة (3 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## K3bo0o0L (3 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## Arch_M (3 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخي وإن كان الان مع وجود برامج الرسومات ثلاثية الابعاد ولكنها ايضا قد لا اجدها احيانا تغطي المشروع مثل المجسم والنماذج


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (3 أكتوبر 2006)

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## سنان باشا (3 أكتوبر 2006)

تسلم أخوي على الكتاب .


----------



## كبرياء (3 أكتوبر 2006)

يسلمو كتير خيوو على الكتاب 

انا حملتو للجهاز بس مش عارفه عن طريق اي برنامج بفتحو ؟؟ 

يا ريت بتجاوبني .. وشكراً


----------



## كبرياء (3 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههه سوري .. ما انتبهت انو مضغوط 

يسلمو على كل حال


----------



## archi_oj (3 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks for the book it is great


----------



## م/ أحمد صبحى (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى لكن الكتاب مش راضى يحمل


----------



## محمدي2006 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي
هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه


----------



## روميروالمصرى (10 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلم اخى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/ أحمد صبحى (10 نوفمبر 2006)

يا بشمهندسين هلى الكتاب حملتوه فعلا 

هو مش بيحمل عندى بيقول لى server failure

لو حملتوه ياريت تردوا عليّ


----------



## moha_arc (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام شحاتة (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الاخ Arch _m مهما وصل المنظور لا لا لا يمكن الاستغناء عن المجسمات 0المكتات0 ابدن لما لهامن من تجسيد واوقعيه ابدن


----------



## eng.mohad (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saneora (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذا الموقع


----------



## pink rose (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر لك يا اخي على الفائدة


و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (4 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك الله الف عافيه وشكرا .... .. .... .. .


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخوووووي


----------



## zoubir (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## مهندس مغرور (26 ديسمبر 2006)

كيف حملتوا الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجوكم ارجووو الرد


----------



## سعيد ابولاوي (17 مايو 2007)

*سعيد*

الرجاء تحميل الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## desertsway (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## فائزة فلاتة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------

